# router bit for mortise lock



## grimeire (Sep 5, 2016)

hey guys

i joined the site because last week i came across a guy who seen me drilling out a mortise in a door for a lock. He said to me i was mad for drilling it out an not using a router to do it.

i use a 1/4" inch router for the lock face plate and the hinges and i know my router struggles if its oak or a hard timber so i assumed this guy wasnt exactly being truthful.

from doing a bit of googling and searching this site i see that 1/2" routers are far more powerful than 1/4" so came to the realization he may be telling the truth. i went and purchased a 1/2 dewalt plunge router but i can't find a router bit that is more than 2 1/2" inches long so they are no good for mortises as the vast majority of the locks i fit are 3 1/2" deep. 

is it possible to make a deep mortise 2 1/2"+ using a router and would ye recommend using a router for a mortise on a door? also what size would you recommend?

thanks


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

grimeire said:


> hey guys
> 
> i joined the site because last week i came across a guy who seen me drilling out a mortise in a door for a lock. He said to me i was mad for drilling it out an not using a router to do it.
> 
> ...


welcome to the forums oh nameless one...

for the true box lock mortiser there is this...
Porter Cable Product Details for Heavy-Duty Lock Mortiser - Model # 513

you *want to hog out* your mortise and save your router and bit...
use the router w/ double guides to clean up the mortise after hogging...
smaller dia bits = smaller corner radius and less to square..
corner chisels are nice for this...
a Freud 12-130 straight bit will take you where you need to go... depth and all...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

